# Which one is the best hand Gun? Glock 40 / 22 model or Ruger SR 40



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the Glock don't have any safety on it and less power but good gun. Ruger makes great guns so what do you think?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Since I'm not a Glock fan (don't care for the feel in my hand!), AND I have a Ruger SR9... I guess I would say the Ruger SR40!
Having said that; if ya' like one over the other... go for it! DO NOT let people talk you into what they like! They are both solid guns made by reputable companies!!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Go for the one that fits you best. I have 3 glock .40 S&W but that's because I can get them at a great price $425 brand new with 3 mags.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

MoMan said:


> Since I'm not a Glock fan (don't care for the feel in my hand!), AND I have a Ruger SR9... I guess I would say the Ruger SR40!
> Having said that; if ya' like one over the other... go for it! DO NOT let people talk you into what they like! They are both solid guns made by reputable companies!!


+1 on that. I feel the same way about Glocks. Great guns but feel uncomfortable to me. I love my SR40C !


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Agree with the fellas already posted, get what feels the best to you. My wife has a SR9c and a SR9. She loves em, and as any ruger , very heavy duty guns. Im not a glock fan either, others love em, I had a glock 22 kaboom, not a good experience.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

gunz1903 said:


> I think the Glock don't have any safety on it and less power but good gun. Ruger makes great guns so what do you think?



Glocks have three safeties; one external, two internal.
What does this mean, "and less power"? If anything, the Glock is going to allow the .40S&W cartridge to have a higher velocity than the Ruger, which translates to more energy. I don't have a clue were you got "and less power" from.

Glocks have a solid history of reliability. I cannot speak for the Ruger SR 40 so I will reserve any comments on that offering. As others have mentioned, get the one that fits you the best... your wants, needs, and requirements. The one that is more natural in your hand, the one that when you pick it up or draw it there is no fidgeting with it while you find the best grip, and the one which you shoot the best.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have owned an SR40 and 2 9mm Glocks. The difference between them depends on what you want to do with them. For a night stand gun, I prefer the Ruger. It feels and points better for me. But I got into action shooting (3 gun, USPSA, ...). The magazine disconnect and chiclet sized safety on the Ruger are big down sides for competition. While the disconnect can be removed, some disciplines require the safety be applied if it's available. 

If Ruger made a gun that wasn't designed by lawyers, I would still have it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Glocks have three safeties; one external, two internal.
> What does this mean, "and less power"? If anything, the Glock is going to allow the .40S&W cartridge to have a higher velocity than the Ruger, which translates to more energy. I don't have a clue were you got "and less power" from.
> 
> Glocks have a solid history of reliability. I cannot speak for the Ruger SR 40 so I will reserve any comments on that offering. As others have mentioned, get the one that fits you the best... your wants, needs, and requirements. The one that is more natural in your hand, the one that when you pick it up or draw it there is no fidgeting with it while you find the best grip, and the one which you shoot the best.


You had me going there for a minute about the glock with an external safety.
Then I remembered the trigger has that little thing on it,lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> You had me going there for a minute about the glock with an external safety.
> Then I remembered the trigger has that little thing on it,lol.


Yep, that's the one. In my opinion, that "safety" is rather useless and was either a marketing gimmick or a points requirement for importation. Let's face it, when you put your finger on that trigger and begin to apply pressure, that "safety" is disabled. Same holds true if a piece of your shirt gets in the way when holstering that Glock.

Best advice? Just be as careful and cautious as you can when handling a Glock; or any other similar design. Do this and you should be fine.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One thing that gets overlooked with these sort of questions pop up is the utter simplicity of the Glock design. Now I would like to say for the record that I am not a Glock fanboy in the sense that I believe nothing else should be considered as long as Glocks are in the market place. That would be sheer lunacy on my part. However, I do profess to the fact that Glocks do have a very solid and admirable track record of reliability and that is the first criteria for any self defense firearm. It had better go bang when you need it. Now back to that simplicity thing.

The times I really appreciate Glock's simplicity, other than when I detail strip mine for mods, is when cleaning them. Some guns have a lot of little nooks and crannies for gunk to get in and that tends to make cleaning a real chore. I love my M&P's centerfires but I have to say that cleaning them takes more time and is more of a chore than my Glocks. Another thing is the Glock magazines. These don't get as dirty as the M&P mags. Try a trip to the range with dirty ammo and you'll know exactly what I mean. And dirty mags in an M&P tend to cause failures to feed. I have to disassemble my M&P mags and clean them after every one or two trips to the range.

Sometimes it is the simple things that can make a difference in one's decision. Hope this has helped. Again, I am not a Glock fanboy... just someone who appreciates and enjoys good, practical designs. I like the concept of, "form follows function".


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The trigger saftey is a drop saftey not a firing saftey. It is there only for one purpose, so if the gun is dropped the trigger will not transfer the inertia from the sudden stop to the trigger. It is not a saftey in any traditional fashion. Correct are the assumptions that when the finger goes on trigger and the trigger do dad which is also on the Ruger is a mute point. 

Both are good guns. I have experiance with both brands however I am not a big fan of the .40 cal bullet so my experiance is in other calibers. I like the SR series that Ruger makes. I like my Glock its a cool handgun. It works all the time. The Glock is tried and true and has more followers then Scientaology or however you spell it does. 

On a sidebar: No disrespect intended and only out of curiousity I need to say, I have a very hard time understanding how a mag gets dirtier in a M&P then a Glock. I shoot with 3 guys in USPSA that shoot M&P's. I have never heard anything like that before, nor can I wrap my head around the how based on the function and design of a handgun it could happen. I am sure my buddies don't go to competition with dirty ammo though. I would very much like to know how that occurs. Anyway like others say, what feels good, draws your eye right, and puts holes where you are aiming, is the gun you want.

CG

CG


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

recoilguy said:


> On a sidebar: No disrespect intended and only out of curiousity I need to say, I have a very hard time understanding how a mag gets dirtier in a M&P then a Glock. I shoot with 3 guys in USPSA that shoot M&P's. I have never heard anything like that before, nor can I wrap my head around the how based on the function and design of a handgun it could happen. I am sure my buddies don't go to competition with dirty ammo though. I would very much like to know how that occurs. Anyway like others say, what feels good, draws your eye right, and puts holes where you are aiming, is the gun you want.
> 
> CG
> 
> CG


No disrespect taken, sir.

I haven't taken the time or effort to try to see the how or why my M&P 9 Pro Series magazines seem to get dirtier than my Glocks, but they do. I shoot that M&P quite a bit and it is accurate to a fault. But it does seem to project more powder residue on the follower than one might expect. The only thing I can think of off the top is it may be due to a faster cycle time. The recoil spring seems to be lighter than the one in my gen3 G19, which has the stock RSA. If that is the case, the slide could begin its rearward movement sooner and quicker, thereby allowing an increased amount of gases to exit the breach. This is a wild hair guess, but like I said... I haven't taken the time or made the effort to see why this happens.

I would add that more debris also seems to get into the nooks and crannies of the gun's internals than I see with my Glocks. The M&P does appear to be more sensitive to this build up than the Glock as well.


----------

